# tranny noise/questions



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

when i put my gto into first and start moving off i hear a noise coming from the tranny it sounds almost like a grinding noise.

once i start speeding up its fine. i also dont get the noise once i shift into 2 or 3 or 4.

its usually during the take off.

gto has 40k its an 06 6speed.

new clutch maybe?

im just not sure if that noise is normal or not.

how would one know if a new clutch is needed?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it kind of a grumbling noise? These trans' have a little noise at the lower RPM's, always did, even in the F body cars. There's a lot of gears and stuff in there churning around.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MacPro said:


> when i put my gto into first and start moving off i hear a noise coming from the tranny it sounds almost like a grinding noise.
> 
> once i start speeding up its fine. i also dont get the noise once i shift into 2 or 3 or 4.
> 
> ...


Refer to the following link:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/growling-clunking-noise-coming-rear-14102/


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

its not coming from the rear
its more like what b ville said.

i was just wondering if thats normal or not.
im not sure what a manual tranny should sound like im sure its not silent like a auto am i right?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope, not silent. They make some noise but the T56 is a very strong trans.


----------

